# Pet hair on furniture.....



## Dottiejane (Dec 15, 2008)

O.k. here is my problem and I sure hope someone can help me out  I have two dogs, a 13 year old English Springer Spaniel and a 3 year old Great Dane/Mastiff mix. I have allowed them on the furniture for as long as we have had them. I have had no problem with that thus far.. however, We have just purchased a new livingroom set.. again please know I have no problem sharing this with the dogs.. but.... I have to use a lint roller EVERYDAY because the hair on them looks like a Sasquatch I use one lint roller a day on all the pieces of furniture. In the past it hasn't bothered me because it didn't show, but the fabric that we have now shows EVERY little thing..... I do not want to make them get on the floor after all these years what I am looking for is some type of tool, or brush or something that would make it easier for me to clean it. It really is a pain to use one lint roller a day.. Is there anything out there that any of you know about that will keep my dogs warm and cozy on the couch with us??


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Hmm...the springer shouldn't really be shedding, as they don't really shed much, so I assume its the dane mix that is the major culprit, and its those little hairs that stick into everything. If you don't already have a furminator and a rubber curry to use in him at least twice weekly, I would start with that to help eliminate some of the shed. What kind of fabric is on your furniture? You can also use duct tape, less expensive than the lint rollers. You may end up having to use a throw blanket, and teaching the dogs to lay on that area...kinda covers up your nice new furniture though.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Well, I have Poodles, who do not leave hair on the furniture, however, I would never leave the sofa and loveseat uncovered. I use slipcovers, and each dog has their own blanket I place for them in their spot.


----------



## GoodAsGold (Dec 1, 2008)

I have two Siberian Huskys. Although I don't allow them on the furniture, one of them gets on it when we are not home. Most of the time you will find my vaccum cleaner parked in the corner of the living room. It has a nice attachment to sweep the furniture. I usually do this every couple of days. It could use a sweeping everyday but I don't always have the time. I have to dust the doggie hair off my coffee table everyday to.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Rub a fabric softener sheet on the couch or spray w/Static guard, and vacuum.

Or leave an old clean sheet over the couch and remove when comany comes over.


----------



## Paegan2246 (Dec 11, 2008)

Graco22 said:


> Hmm...the springer shouldn't really be shedding, as they don't really shed much, so I assume its the dane mix that is the major culprit, and its those little hairs that stick into everything. If you don't already have a furminator and a rubber curry to use in him at least twice weekly, I would start with that to help eliminate some of the shed. What kind of fabric is on your furniture? You can also use duct tape, less expensive than the lint rollers. You may end up having to use a throw blanket, and teaching the dogs to lay on that area...kinda covers up your nice new furniture though.


Hate to tell you, I've had English Springers my entire life - 7 of them. They do shed ...a lot.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Paegan2246 said:


> Hate to tell you, I've had English Springers my entire life - 7 of them. They do shed ...a lot.



The only springers I ever see that are shedding, are the once a year grooms that get shaved down, etc. A correctly stripped springer will not shed, just like a cocker spaniel. I do agree though, that clippered springers, that aren't maintained and brushed regularly will shed, but I have groomed hundreds of them, and I still don't consider them anywhere near a heavy shedder. I would consider them a minimal shedding breed at best.


----------



## Lucillle (Dec 31, 2008)

I have a leather sofa and it is scratched up by the cats but easy to vacuum and wipe down. I also got a ser of slipcovers I'm not using at the moment but I do somethimes, you can get them pretty cheap on Ebay and mine just go in the wash.

I gave up on ever thinking my home would be hairless. If the Queen of England comes over, we'll go out to eat, lol.

The one thing that did make my life easier is buying one of those new superlightweight vacuum cleaners. They are smaller than regular ones but easier to use, and inexpensive.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Yeah, I suppose it is too late to suggest leather furniture? It cleans up so nice, vacuum off the hair and if they slobber wipe it off with a damp rag.


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

Unfortunately my mother has a suede living room suite... -.- Let me just tell you, Donny does shed a little bit, thin black hairs that are almost undetectable, but there are white spots all over the furniture from him licking his paws and he's a male, so there are white spots because of _that_... (Kind of gross.) lol! So everyday I have to take a disinfectant rag to the sofa... Leather is nice, but over time shows all the claw marks... but that would still be my preference of choice. 

Leaving out a blanket for the dogs and training them to that would probably be one of your easier solutions... Get a blanket that compliments your furniture and fold it up for the pooches... Your whole sofa won't be covered, and if they learn it right, all you have to do is wash the blanket and give the sofa a good once-over with the vacuum every other day or so...


----------



## JustTess (Mar 19, 2008)

With a husky..... vacuum, vacuum, vacuum...

Once in the morning

Once before bed

and once if Ilya will let me vacuum him.


----------

